# MTD Ranch King Grass Catcher



## Trista85

Can anyone help me please. I am looking this up for an elderly man. He has a MTD Ranch King tractor 425D 7 spd that he is wanting to purchase a grass catcher (not sure if this is the corrcet term, its an attachment that collects the grass as it is mowing). The model number of the tractor is 13AF678G205. It is a 42" deck 16.5hp. Trying to find a place that would sell the grass catcher. Any help would be great.


----------



## jhngardner367

*reply*

Welcome to the forum,Trista85! There are 2 types of grass - collection systems that are commonly used. The first is a "bagger " system,that mounts on the rear of the tractor,and has a large-diameter hose running to the deck outlet,and an adapter that fits over the outlet. It acts somewhat like a vacuum-cleaner. The other is simply a tow-behind sweeper,that has rotating brushes,that sweep the grass,leaves,etc into a bin,that can be emptied by tipping the bin on its swivels,and driving forward , while the bagger has to have you remove the bag,dump it ,and reinstall it. Both types have good and bad points,but work well,usually. You can see both systems at most lawn equipment dealers, Tractor Supply stores, Lowes,or Sears. There is one other system that I hesitate to mention,because of higher starting cost,as well a higher maintainance cost,and that is the tow-behind gas powered vacuum units. Hope this helps.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

MTD part# 190-0630000 Twin Bag Grass Collector

No mounting kit required for 42" deck.


----------



## jhngardner367

THank you ,Tecumsehbriggs!I knew some one would help. I shoulda PM'd you,in the first place!LOL.


----------



## Trista85

Thank you for the help. I will pass this information on. : )


----------

